

LHC: Better safe than sorry. - Stubbs
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=334

======
pmjordan
"Physics" and "conclusive" used together? HA!

Besides, if the universe is destroyed, nobody will be around to complain about
it.

~~~
qwph
I'll bet you that the universe is not destroyed... :)

~~~
pmjordan
You're on if you prove it conclusively.

------
Hexstream
Considering all the things (none come to mind, sorry) we formerly thought we
shouldn't do (because of false beliefs) that turned out to be beneficial in
the end, I'd say we should go with the experiments.

------
mechanical_fish
The good news is that, if we find that it's possible for a civilization like
ours to build a machine that can destroy the universe, we'll finally shed some
light on that pesky Fermi Paradox.

Perhaps I should print up some T-shirts for the occasion: "Humanity: We're
Number One!"

------
ivankirigin
Love it. The precautionary principle is 100% anti-science

~~~
d0mine
It reminds me about the true believer in precautionary principle - the Luna
Lovegood's father from Harry Potter series:

    
    
      You can't prove it doesn't exist, so it probably does.

------
pavelludiq
it's a better idea to use it to fight aliens than to shoot pigeons with it
<http://xkcd.com/401/>

------
tel
It's a bit of satirical DH5. Nice.

